# KA24DE swap



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

Aussie Bluebird with a KA24DE
And im looking to do an engine swap a little down the track -

Just wondering whats the best engine for me to go with?
SR20DET?

And if so, exactly how difficult is this installation...?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Its not too hard if you do the whole drivetrain off the sentra seR. You would be getting a 5 speed manny, with tougher half shafts.


----------



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

already got a 5 speed manual.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Then up for the Sentra SEr Spec V Engine and Tranny/ drive train.


----------



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

rod_88 said:


> Then up for the Sentra SEr Spec V Engine and Tranny/ drive train.


umm... Sentras dont really exist in australia... what do it convert to?


----------



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't think you have Sentras or any type of sentra like car over there. (I was just over there). I heard that the Japanese SSS Atessas have AWD and SR20DETs in them... if you can hook up the drive train you can swap the engine.


----------

